# FreeBSD stuck in a loop when trying to boot



## Mike Stache (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello everyone. I recently downloaded the DVD version of FreeBSD 10.1 and burned it to a DVD-R. Whenever I boot, I can successfully get to the boot menu, but when I try to boot as a single or multi user, it attempts to start up but gets stuck in this loop where it prints out this message over and over again, never successfully booting: 

```
Retrying command (per sense data)
READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 23 05 3e 00 00 01 00
CAM status: SCSI Status Error
SCSI: Check Condition
SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:15,0 (Random positioning error)
```
computer specs: 
HP Omnibook 6000
128 MB RAM
700 Mhz Intel Pentium CPU


----------



## protocelt (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow, that's some older hardware there.  Which FreeBSD image did you download/burn and try to install with?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2015)

It looks like it has a bit of a problem reading the DVD-R. As this is a rather old machine, it's possible the player is just not up to it any more. Try a different disk and/or try the disk in another machine.


----------



## Mike Stache (Jun 26, 2015)

Protocelt I installed the FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso, I had tried the FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso but it didn't work (it didn't boot for some reason). The computer's USB port isn't functioning so I can't use the memstick iso. I also tried using the bootonly iso, but that gave me another bunch of errors.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 26, 2015)

Unfortunately I think the hardware/drive is just worn out due to age as SirDice Mentioned above. If your not able to boot from USB I'm not sure there is really anything else you can do in this case. Maybe remove the hard drive, place it in another computer, install FreeBSD there and put the drive back in the laptop and try booting FreeBSD. That could possibly work, but no guarantees.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jun 27, 2015)

https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html

This makes any pc capable to boot from USB or CD. You can put it in a floppy and install it.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2015)

Does it actually boot or does it produce errors even before the install menu? You could try the mini ISO images, hopefully it's able to read enough to boot it. You could then install the rest over the internet.


----------

